
View any autofill password in any browser - hexadec
https://lifehacker.com/easily-reveal-hidden-passwords-in-any-browser-5946529
======
hexadec
Tested in Chrome 78.0.3904 and Firefox 71.0b12, works in both. Interesting
that viewing the password vaults requires permissions (like master password in
Firefox), but this will sidestep that need.

